# Mounting Hitachi KM12VC in router table



## JohnsoGreg2012 (Jan 18, 2012)

So i have the Hitachi KM12VC kit and am just finishing my homemade router table. Using the Rousseau 3509 plate.

What i'm curious to know is which to use - fixed or plunge base and if the plunge base (i've seen a few people note to use the plunge base with router tables) is there a way to adjust the height of the bit through the table?

I don't have a lift and probably can't afford one for a while. other options would be to of course find a new router to put in the table, but that would require the new router to do what i'm looking for.

Sorry if this is a rookie question. This is my first adventure with a router table!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, you are best off to mount the fixed base in your router table. The attached photo shows a Bosch 1617 on a Grizzly mounting plate which is the same size as the Rousseau but costs just $13. You can use your router this way to rout dadoes and grooves; switch your motor to the plunge base when you need to cut mortises or any other plunge operations. It is easiest to pop your router out of the table to make adjustments and change bits... you do not NEED a lift.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greg
If it was me I would mount fixed base then you have the option of using the motor with plunge base in handheld operation which to me would give you more versatility 
John


----------



## JohnsoGreg2012 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the expert feedback as always.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnsoGreg2012 said:


> So i have the Hitachi KM12VC kit and am just finishing my homemade router table. Using the Rousseau 3509 plate.
> 
> What i'm curious to know is which to use - fixed or plunge base and if the plunge base (i've seen a few people note to use the plunge base with router tables) is there a way to adjust the height of the bit through the table?
> 
> ...


HI Greg - I'm kind of a fan of that little Hitachi but the fixed base adjusts depth of cut by rotating the motor inside the fixed base. That precludes above table adjustment with the fixed base installed. A relatively cheap lift, the Router Raizer, MIGHT work with the plunge base, I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure that they have a model that works with the larger M12s but I don't know about the M12VC. 
Good Luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Router Raizer only works on plunge models.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> The Router Raizer only works on plunge models.


Guess I wasn't to clear. That's what I had in mind was using the Raizer with the plunge base. Not a terribly desirable option I agree, would just leave the fixed base for hand held work.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I knew what you meant John, that was just to clarify for our new members.


----------

